# Fuente de alimentacion (el capacitor se calienta)



## robertomollo (Ago 26, 2008)

Saludos.

Tengo un pequeño problema con 2 fuente de alimentacion (Model: LP6100A) esta fuente funciona si no esta conectado a la PC pero puedo notar que un capacitor de electrolitico (16V 470uF) se calienta demasiado ops: .

Y otra fuente de las mismas caracteristicas, solo funciona por un segundo luego se apaga (si no esta conectado a la PC)

Espero sus valiosos comentarios.


----------



## ciri (Sep 6, 2008)

cambia el capacitor...

y que es que este o no conectado a la PC?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

jejeje, tiene mucho que ver, seguramente si no esta conectada, no tiene consumo, al estar conectada la pc le pide una cierta corriente, y esto hace circular la tensión y caliente el sistema.

al decirle cambia el capacitor, por uno de valores superiores.

yo t diria y si no t esproblema ponele uno de unos 4700uF por 50V no son enormes, sino uno de menor capacitancia unos 2200uF.


si se calienta o se infla, pronto podria explotar, ten cuidado y revisa la polaridad.


----------

